# 14 baby degus-need homing



## kaelessa (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi, a co-worker has just told me that her three supposedly male degus woke her up with 14 babies this morning!!now of course they need homes.have suggested she ring round pet shops etc.(preferably not the one that sold her the original trio!)but what age before they can leave mum?,or, if anyone can offer homes they are in west Sussex.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

If only u were closer  x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think they leave the mum at 8 weeks of age although i'm not 100% sure


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

please dont let them go back to a pet shop, plenty of people on these forums will be able to help find them homes, also you can try pets4homes and free adds and advertising at the local vets. Start advertising for reservations now and you shouldnt have much trouble. This way people who are actually looking for degus will call you, rather than people getting impulse buys from pets shops. also ask a reasonable price to cover food costs etc so people who just want a cheap/free pet wont go for them.
also I imagine u will need to find who the male(s) are and separate them asap or your friend could have another litter in few weeks.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm in West Sussex but i already have 9  hope they find homes soon  x


----------



## SoniaP (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi. Can you tell me if you are still looking for homes for the Degu's please. Many thanks.


----------



## kaelessa (Sep 30, 2009)

SoniaP said:


> Hi. Can you tell me if you are still looking for homes for the Degu's please. Many thanks.


Hi Sonia,
as far as i am aware they do still need homes,,but they will not be able to leave mums for a few weeks yet(their mums not mine!!).where abouts are you?


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

theres far too many degus need re-homing!
we just took 4 in

i hope you find homes for them.


----------



## SoniaP (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi
I am currently in Windsor but moving to Maidenhead soon. Distance isnt a problem though! I would love to have two, same sex (obviously lol). Thanks


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Are they still in need of homes???


----------

